# Harbor Freight workbench dog holes?



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I got this workbench at Harbor Freight the other. The 60" workbench with drawers. This one, I think: http://www.harborfreight.com/60-inch-workbench-93454.html

They have two different item numbers that appear to be identical.

It comes with a few pre-drilled holes. And it comes with a couple of bench dogs. But I want to add some holdfasts/bench hooks to it. But I cannot for the life of me figure out the size of the holes. I've tried measuring it in different ways but I can't hit upon a precise size. By shoving dowels into it I've determined they are slightly smaller than 5/8 of an inch. 

So does anyone know the diamater of these holes? 

I don't want to get a holdfast that won't fit into the holes. A holdfast which is too small might be acceptable as I could wrap some duct tape around it to increase make it friction fit in the holes. That's assuming that the duct tape doesn't come off.

Also, I am considering putting some more holes into it. But I only have a small benchtop drill press and I'm not going to try boring those holes with a hand drill.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure why you wouldn't jig it up and drill out your holes with a hand drill... There are plenty of ways to make sure you are drilling true, straight holes without a drill press...

For what it's worth, standard round bench dog holes are supposed to be 3/4" dia. If the bench has smaller holes, open them up... Drill your new ones to 3/4" and you won't have any sizing problems with things like holdfasts...

Is the top thick enough for holdfasts?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I suggest one if these:

http://woodworker.com/drill-guide-w38-chuck-mssu-946-273.asp?search=drill accessories&searchmode=2

I used mine to drill my bench dog holes and it worked beautifully.

You could drill free-hand but doing it that way increases the likelihood that the holes won't be perpendicular to the bench surface.

I use mine to drill anything too large/awkward for my drill press.

Also, use a 3/4" forstner bit for these holes and finish them with a 1/8" round over bit with a bearing.

This will allow easier insertion of the bench dogs and give a finished look.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Like so:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

You might also consider incorporating one of these into your bench.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=66819&cat=1,41659


----------



## Tom99 (Dec 30, 2011)

My guess is that, as in all probability it was made overseas, they are 20 to 25mm holes. HF sells a very nice caliper that does both ID and OD measurements. That way you can be sure.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I have those calipers, actually. I did measure it with the calipers and the measurement didn't come out to a round number in either millimeters or inches. Though the calipers I have measure inches in decimal and not fractions.

As far as the drill guide goes, how do you secure it to the surface being drilled (without damaging said surface)?


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I measured the holes with the calipers. I think they are about 15mm in diameter.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I didn't secure it to the surface. I clamped a straight edge to my bench top considering the offset from the outer edge of the drill guide base to the drill bit center. This allowed me to keep the holes in perfect alignment.

Next I ran blue tape along the hole center line and marked that line then marked each hole center at 4 1/4" apart based on the configuration of my inset vice. Others here may have suggestions on what this distance should be but for my purposes the 4 1/4" distance works well.

I attached the drill to the drill guide and chucked a 3/4" forstner into my corded drill and started drilling.

I'm right-handed so I drilled holding the drill guide in place with my left hand while controlling the drill with my right.

Again, I strongly recommend drilling 3/4" dog holes. It seems to me that that is the standard size.

Dbhost's question about the thickness of the top with regard to using holdfasts is an important consideration. My bench top is only 1 1/4" thick so I don't think I can use them.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

They are 15mm holes. any difference smaller is due to the finish on the wood. opening them up to 3/4 is the answer but be careful to get the bit centered.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

VIFmike said:


> They are 15mm holes. any difference smaller is due to the finish on the wood. opening them up to 3/4 is the answer but be careful to get the bit centered.


Ok but how to accurately keep the bit centered?

One way would be to make a T- square jig that references the edge of the bench top and the center of the existing dog holes that can be clamped to the top at each hole location while drilling.

Make the t-square and slide it to the edge of the bench. Then slide it to the edge of an existing hole. Mark the center of the hole on the bottom edge of the square and transfer that line to the top of the square. 

Using a forster bit preferably on on a drill press drill a 3/4 hole through the top of the square as a drill guide.

Slide the square against the edge of the top, and center it on an existing hole. Clamp and drill.

Yes?









You might want to make the long arm of the square long enough to span the bench top so you can clamp both ends before drilling.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll have to look into getting a drill guide and try to work out how to use it. I definitely want to convert the holes to 3/4". And probably add a few. I looked at Rockler and Woodcraft yesterday and all of their bench dogs and hold fasts were 3/4".

I almost wonder if I could replicate the thing and make another bench. I'd probaby leave out the drawers and shelf. I'm still struggling mightily with just getting a small table not to wobble upon completion.


----------

